# Sticky  USA Slingshot Shooters Rankings and distinctions.....



## Beanflip

The USA Slingshot Shooters Facebook group has now established ....

⭐NEW!⭐

(Attention,Updated Expert 2nd Degree. May 19, 2018)
Expert scoring details have been defined. May 25, 2018.
Expert Second Degree Targets have been expanded to spinners. Wednesday May 30th.

Rankings and Distinctions.
In the interest of acknowledging proficient shooting skills among members and to define an environment for consistent and comparable shooting scores, the US Slingshot Shooters Group recognizes the following official ranks.

Each shooter must proceed through each distinction starting from Marksman 1st°. Each qualification level must be confirmed before progressing to the next.

Whenever shooting a paper target the target must be shown prior to shooting. Proof of target size is required for all qualifications.
Shooters must prove the distance with a measurement in the video. They must be seen behind a barrier marking the 10m distance while shooting. Please have your tape prepared before you start the video. It is highly recommend that you review your video for the necessary requirements before posting.

Demonstration video.





Expert distinctions...
Shall be scored by the ammos mark/depression left on the steel backed paper target.
If a shot is between two sectors but alter/depression the line, the highest score will be awarded. Tears not included.

After shooting you must show a close up of the target for an adequate duration. It must be seen well enough to be scored from the video.

A. Marksman, 1st°. Requirements: at least 15 hits out of 25 shots at a 10 cm diameter target at 10 m distance.

B. Marksman, 2nd°. Requirements: at least 15 hits out of 25 shots at a 6 cm diameter target at 10 m distance.

C. Sharpshooter, 1st°. Requirements: At least 12 consecutive hits on a 10 cm diameter target at 10 m distance.

D. Sharpshooter, 2nd°. Requirements: at least 12 consecutive hits on a 6 cm diameter target at 10 m distance.

E. Expert, 1st°. Requirements: At least 10 out of 10 hits on a 4cm paper bull at 10 m distance. Paper target must be flush clamped to the surface of a steel plate of sufficient thickness for clarity of judging.

F. Expert, 2nd°. Requirements: 7 out of 7 hits on a 3cm paper bull at 10 m distance. Paper target must be flush clamped to the surface of a steel plate of sufficient thickness for clarity of judging.
Rules Ammendment: A 3cm spinner will now be accepted as a replacement for the paper target. You can also shoot paper if you choose. On paper hitting the same circle 7 times will now be accepted. (Saving Trees )

*Requirements are intended to be met primarily by, but not limited to, video recordings. Live attempts are not required.

EDIT: Questions are welcome. I'm sure they will help us further refine and improve this initial layout. We will release more details in the near future. Thank you

The list http://slingshotforum.com/topic/108722-qualified-rankings-and-distinctions/#entry1198002

View attachment USA SST Marksman and Sharpshooter R2.pdf

View attachment USA SST Expert 1st Target R7.pdf

View attachment USA SST Expert 2nd Target R7.pdf


----------



## treefork

Does one have to be a facebook member to participate ?


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> Does one have to be a facebook member to participate ?


 It would be more ideal. You could limit your time there to the group.


----------



## Covert5

Cool thanks for the info! What size ammo is required? And what type of frame is allowed? Is frameless allowed?


----------



## MakoPat

I need a detailed list of a diy target for the ranking system. 
Any links would be linkful and any help would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Beanflip

treefork said:


> Does one have to be a facebook member to participate ?


 New thoughts .....The Slingshot forum may be the best place to keep record of these achievements. So... It would make complete sense to accept and include achievement videos performed here.


----------



## Tony the slinger

Beanflip said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does one have to be a facebook member to participate ?
> 
> 
> 
> New thoughts .....The Slingshot forum may be the best place to keep record of these achievements. So... It would make complete sense to accept and include achievement videos performed here.
Click to expand...

Could there perhaps be badges for the different ranks?


----------



## Beanflip

For those that have a printer, the 6 ring of the official World Cup Target is 1mm under 10cm. https://slingshot-world-cup.webnode.it/_files/200000215-b343eb43f5/NEW%20Slingshot-World-Cup-Official-Target-Italy-2018-BWR2.pdf


----------



## Beanflip

Tony the slinger said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does one have to be a facebook member to participate ?
> 
> 
> 
> New thoughts .....The Slingshot forum may be the best place to keep record of these achievements. So... It would make complete sense to accept and include achievement videos performed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Could there perhaps be badges for the different ranks?
Click to expand...

There are no plans for SSF badges, BUT the group is looking into actual items that could be awarded.


----------



## hoggy

cool


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Beanflip said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does one have to be a facebook member to participate ?
> 
> 
> 
> It would be more ideal. You could limit your time there to the group.
Click to expand...

Ah Beanflip, if only that was so. I once joined facebook because I was on a forum where it seemed everybody kept posting that "I posted the pics on facebook." So I joined facebok so I could, you know, keep up. Good flippen grief. Everyday a dozen emails, do you know that person? Do you know this person? so and so wants to be friends. Who? I don't even know these people! This is nuts. This guy posted a pic of his new lawn mower. Who cares? I got better things to do. So I just try to ignore it. Been 5 months since I logged in and its still a pain in the rear.

So although I am interested in the rankings and distinction and it sounds like fun to participate facebook is a no go.

Rant off and it was in no way directed at you Bean. Just my :twocents: about the vast wasteland that is facebook.


----------



## Beanflip

Buckskin Dave said:


> Beanflip said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treefork said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does one have to be a facebook member to participate ?
> 
> 
> 
> It would be more ideal. You could limit your time there to the group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah Beanflip, if only that was so. I once joined facebook because I was on a forum where it seemed everybody kept posting that "I posted the pics on facebook." So I joined facebok so I could, you know, keep up. Good flippen grief. Everyday a dozen emails, do you know that person? Do you know this person? so and so wants to be friends. Who? I don't even know these people! This is nuts. This guy posted a pic of his new lawn mower. Who cares? I got better things to do. So I just try to ignore it. Been 5 months since I logged in and its still a pain in the rear.
> So although I am interested in the rankings and distinction and it sounds like fun to participate facebook is a no go.
> Rant off and it was in no way directed at you Bean. Just my :twocents: about the vast wasteland that is facebook.
Click to expand...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/108593-rankings-and-distinctions/?p=1196529


----------



## Beanflip

We are working on targets specifically made for qualifying.


----------



## NaturalFork

Sweet! This will be fun. Love the BeanFlip brand pic!


----------



## Tag

BF you are definitely one of the foremost promotors of the sport of slingshots I know I will definitely join in as soon as my eye operation is complete. Thank you for all your hard work


----------



## Beanflip

https://youtu.be/AanHf_9H3wI


----------



## Bugar

Seen a few forums just fold up because of Facebook, this going to be one??


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Nice shooting! Good demo.


----------



## Buckskin Dave

Bugar said:


> Seen a few forums just fold up because of Facebook, this going to be one??


So have I. Lets hope not.


----------



## NaturalFork

Bugar said:


> Seen a few forums just fold up because of Facebook, this going to be one??


Relax. This forum isn't dying anytime soon. Unless grumps like you drive people away from it.


----------



## truthornothing

We need to promote the sport on all platforms. The more it grows the more it benefits all of us. Mike is an apt promoter and champion of the sport. Trust me if he does it, it is good for the sport


----------



## Tag

Your videos are 100% fun to watch


----------



## MakoPat

Facebook drives me nuts. SGB forum is still great and ao is this one. 
Also another question... What can I use to demonstrate 10 m diatance aside from a long tape measure as I do not have one?


----------



## Bugar

Grump??????


----------



## MakoPat

Bugar said:


> Grump??????


Hey Bugar, I do not think you are a grump. I am a former grump and can vouch for your lack of grump symptoms.

However, the concern is valid about platforms for groups. I do believe we are safe here. A lot of active members world wide. We're cool.


----------



## NaturalFork

MakoPat said:


> Facebook drives me nuts. SGB forum is still great and ao is this one.
> Also another question... What can I use to demonstrate 10 m diatance aside from a long tape measure as I do not have one?


I use multiple tape measures. Got them at the dollar store.


----------



## Beanflip

MakoPat said:


> Facebook drives me nuts. SGB forum is still great and ao is this one.
> Also another question... What can I use to demonstrate 10 m diatance aside from a long tape measure as I do not have one?


 More than one tape can be used or one tape and ground markers or stakes. However if you plan to achieve all ranks getting a long enough single tape is not to expensive. 
For example:
https://www.amazon.com/Measuring-Markings-Fiberglass-Metric-Measurments/dp/B00VUGJS9W


----------



## Beanflip

We are getting some fine examples of shooting skill.


----------



## Beanflip

I will update the first post after this weekend.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

This looks great!


----------



## Beanflip

I’m behind with the update but it’s coming.


----------



## Beanflip

Rules in first post have been updated.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

Hey Mike, some clarifying questions about this. Today I did some recording for the Marksman and Sharpshooter qualifications. I used the printable target you guys came up with. Did I still have to verify the size of the printed target on camera or is that just for home made targets and spinners only? I assumed (perhaps incorrectly) that an official target didn't need manual size verification. 

Also, for the Expert 1st degree I see that it says we are to get 10 out of 10 on a 4cm paper target affixed to a metal plate. However the printable target provided for Expert 1st degree shows 7 targets and says "Expert 2nd" in the instruction field. So is it 7 out of 7 instead of 10 out of 10? And are we still required to use the metal plate when shooting different circles with each shot?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Beanflip

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Hey Mike, some clarifying questions about this. Today I did some recording for the Marksman and Sharpshooter qualifications. I used the printable target you guys came up with. Did I still have to verify the size of the printed target on camera or is that just for home made targets and spinners only? I assumed (perhaps incorrectly) that an official target didn't need manual size verification.
> Also, for the Expert 1st degree I see that it says we are to get 10 out of 10 on a 4cm paper target affixed to a metal plate. However the printable target provided for Expert 1st degree shows 7 targets and says "Expert 2nd" in the instruction field. So is it 7 out of 7 instead of 10 out of 10? And are we still required to use the metal plate when shooting different circles with each shot?
> Thanks for your time!


Still need size verification on video. 
In regards to the targets we are still improving them. 
I see what you mean, The first degree Expert should have ten, however it it not required to shoot one shot per target. Thanks for the feed back. We are always working on improving the system.


----------



## Beanflip

I'll be updating the list this weekend as well as the rules.

From now on it is required to show a clearly visible measurement of both the target size and the distance BEFORE shooting. 
This will help us save time. If the measurements can't be verified at the start the video will not be viewed.


----------



## snydes

Beanflip said:


> For those that have a printer, the 6 ring of the official World Cup Target is 1mm under 10cm. https://slingshot-world-cup.webnode.it/_files/200000215-b343eb43f5/NEW%20Slingshot-World-Cup-Official-Target-Italy-2018-BWR2.pdf


Thanks very much for posting this .pdf of the WC target !


----------



## snydes

Beanflip said:


> I will update the first post after this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2822D9DE-D21A-48B4-90EE-5B5B39048805.jpeg


Hi - I see the last list above was from 2018 - is the ranking of SS Forum members still being tabulated / maintained ? I made a 10/6 mm target template and got to Sharpshooter, 2nd (no video footage, so it's just for my own sense of accomplishment) - just not sure if this ranking system is still being maintained ? Thanks -


----------

